# Another Flexi Mini Scape Set



## Aqua360 (10 Mar 2018)

Finally after about 3 years of procrastination, I've gotten round to buying a Flexi Mini Scape Set. 

Very impressed with the glass, silicone work, and the light is superb, hoping to go high tech with this and create the very best aquascape I can.

I have a job filter and co2 internal diffuser, which may be likely to be insufficient, I also expect to be doing major major water changes under the power of the light.

It may be an idea for me to just go full Dutch aquascape, see what this tank can do, before I do a specific scape...anyway, updates and pics to follow soon!


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Mar 2018)

So guys, I'm starting to look at the co2, and if I want to do this to the highest quality, I'm going to remove the diffuser and opt for injected co2. 

I had a co2 art system a while back and got very familiar with using it, but since I plan to make this pretty much a Scape only tank with plants, I'm quite taken with the tropica system below

https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/co2-sy...NAvAJZMux7fBxZhRXtRk9622iaC5qAbRoCJKsQAvD_BwE

I realise this doesn't have a solenoid etc, but I'm pretty much fine with round the clock co2, according to their chart a 95g cartridge will last around 50 days, with refills priced at £15 each. 

While I'm actually not overly fussed with that price for a refill at that rate, does anyone know if standard 95g unbranded cylinders will also work? I've had a cursory glance around but haven't seen anything yet, I really like the small size of the tropica kit, looks pretty stylish too!


----------



## Angus (11 Mar 2018)

Brand____Name___Height_______ Thread info.
UP Aqua / “Pierce” / 9.06” / Distributor did not know thread spec
Hydor / Green NRG / 7.5” / 5/8-18 threads
ADA / CO2 Advance / 8” / Metric threads + proprietary stand-off

some info on other brands, i would pop Tropica an email asking for the thread info and if there is a proprietary stand off.


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Mar 2018)

It's images that I'm sure have been seen aplenty before, but wanted to let people see the bare tank, it's easily the best quality set I've owned. I've also left the bottom part of the packing on for now.

The glass is very clear, though dusty cause nobody has bought them in my Maidenhead aquatics store! and the light is superb, very glad I got this, seemed expensive at the time, but £79.99 I'd say is fair now. The hob filter is mine, pretty sure it's the small aquael.


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Apr 2018)

I still haven't moved on this, the tank remains as is, quick question though, I have some existing glasgarten plant soil that's been used, no idea how much charged nutrients it has in it, am I best investing in new soil, or is it recommended to stick with this and simply dose the water column? 

Very tempted to stick in soil and plants, and go for the DSM while still sorting out co2


----------



## Kezzab (17 Apr 2018)

Ive had perfectly good results in same tank/light with old soil and dosing water column. Get on with it


----------



## alto (17 Apr 2018)

Most attempts with old Soil work out just fine - I'd be inclined to give it a good rinse or vacuum depending on last use & how it's been stored (hopefully dry?)
Of course in a tank this size, not much soil needed so relatively economic even if you buy new soil (i much prefer rescaping with dry soil) & you only need 1 in-vitro pot 

To boost nutrients, you can see a trick from Jurijs mit JS in this video short 

I've Tropica Nano CO2 system - with a cyclinder shortage last year (gov't suddenly blocking shipments despite existing registrations & approvals ) I substituted Fluval disposable cylinders (only available alternate) - some were OK but threading was obviously less precise than Tropica


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> Most attempts with old Soil work out just fine - I'd be inclined to give it a good rinse or vacuum depending on last use & how it's been stored (hopefully dry?)
> Of course in a tank this size, not much soil needed so relatively economic even if you buy new soil (i much prefer rescaping with dry soil) & you only need 1 in-vitro pot
> 
> To boost nutrients, you can see a trick from Jurijs mit JS in this video short
> ...



What sort of mileage do you get on the tropica?


----------



## alto (17 Apr 2018)

I've used some over a couple years - it still cleans up fine, some particles (must) break down into dust but it doesn't seem to "mud" like some of the other Aquarium Soils 
(I prefer the look & texture of the Powder so rarely use the larger particle version)


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> I've used some over a couple years - it still cleans up fine, some particles (must) break down into dust but it doesn't seem to "mud" like some of the other Aquarium Soils
> (I prefer the look & texture of the Powder so rarely use the larger particle version)



Ah I meant the co2 system


----------



## alto (17 Apr 2018)

As in how long does canister last? Or system in general?

I do find the o-rings deteriorate - this was an issue with those Fluval canisters as the leaking CO2 quickly degrades the (cheap) mystery material o-ring 
With Tropica's canisters, the o-ring still degrades over a year or so, unfortunately I've not managed to convince Tropica to supply replacements - though shop has pulled some from new systems for me
 - I can't fathom why Tropica doesn't just send out a packet of replacement o-rings & sell them on 

(Shop did bring in some 3rd party O-rings that were supposed to fit ... they leaked ...  ) 

None of the disposable canister CO2 systems I've seen use proper CO2 grade O-rings 
(No idea why not, they aren't that expensive)

Canister longevity completely depends upon use ie CO2 flow rate, Tropica's 95g measure is always generous 

Needle valve control is much better quality on the Tropica Nano than Fluval version (no comment on the ADA as it seems an extreme price, especially replacement canister costs (economic in Japan, very expensive locally))


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> As in how long does canister last? Or system in general?
> 
> I do find the o-rings deteriorate - this was an issue with those Fluval canisters as the leaking CO2 quickly degrades the (cheap) mystery material o-ring
> With Tropica's canisters, the o-ring still degrades over a year or so, unfortunately I've not managed to convince Tropica to supply replacements - though shop has pulled some from new systems for me
> ...



Cheers for the detailed reply  

I love the compact look of them, but they're just so bad economy wise, and if they degrade that's another con  

I've been eyeing up the DIY pressurised co2 thread, getting closer to just biting the bullet on it. Would love the co2 supermarket nano kit but it's outside of budget


----------



## alto (18 Apr 2018)

It's just the o-rings 
I'd get replacement o-rings regardless of the set or manufacturer claims, if it's not the rubber(?) breaking down it will be the cat stealing it 

Shipping is the main cost on these cylinders - enough CO2 gas under pressure that special regulations apply 

JBL does a system with 500g canisters (refillable IF someone local is able/has the fittings)

ISTA does the same but local distributors have only imported the version that mimics Tropica Nano, similar price but they do offer a small solenoid (no idea how well it works ... somewhat dubious looking at the system build & drives up the cost substantially)


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2018)

quick question all, still haven't resolved co2 situation, I do however have some liquid carbon on hand...

What's the consensus on my chances of succeeding using liquid carbon only? I haven't settled on a plant list yet, but in any case will plant densely from the start to increase my chances


----------



## alto (25 Apr 2018)

It's not easy to search out the liquid CO2 journals, there's another (more of) iwagumi style somewhere 
I think this one's rather nice 


Low-tech project by salava8


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> It's not easy to search out the liquid CO2 journals, there's another (more of) iwagumi style somewhere
> I think this one's rather nice
> 
> 
> Low-tech project by salava8



meant to mention to you, right after you mentioned the fluval regulators eventually breaking etc, mine did just that yesterday on the mini 20 kit lol, typical!


----------



## MJF90 (26 Apr 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> quick question all, still haven't resolved co2 situation, I do however have some liquid carbon on hand...
> 
> What's the consensus on my chances of succeeding using liquid carbon only? I haven't settled on a plant list yet, but in any case will plant densely from the start to increase my chances



You can easily get a nice planted tank with only using liquid carbon and some ferts, just gotta be a little bit more patient with plant growth.


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Apr 2018)

MJF90 said:


> You can easily get a nice planted tank with only using liquid carbon and some ferts, just gotta be a little bit more patient with plant growth.



Yep, only issue is the strength of the light on this is insane lol


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Jun 2018)

Hi all,

some overdue updates on this never starting project 

I recently considered selling this set-up, or even just the light, due to its very strong intensity and my current lack of appropriate equipment for it. However, after deliberation, I've decided on a new plan of attack, that makes much more sense, that is to create an emersed scape! 

So basically what I'm going to create is a small garden, ideally with some hardscape (seiryu?) and some different plants such as hydrocotyle tripartita, alteranthera reinecki, and some others depending on what people would recommend?

I think the in-vitro pots are going to be ideal for this purpose, so if anyone has some suggestions please fire away! 

Quite excited to get this started!


----------



## enviroman (7 Jun 2018)

We have one at work whith some lovely plant growth. Very little algae issues, only using daily ferts and liquid carbon. Will post a pic soon.

Pogostemon stellatus
Rotala wallichii (goes wonderfully pink/red with the strong light.
Only Shrimp and a couple of endler guppies.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Jun 2018)

enviroman said:


> We have one at work whith some lovely plant growth. Very little algae issues, only using daily ferts and liquid carbon. Will post a pic soon.
> 
> Pogostemon stellatus
> Rotala wallichii (goes wonderfully pink/red with the strong light.
> Only Shrimp and a couple of endler guppies.



look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## enviroman (7 Jun 2018)

It’s not my scape, but it is nice and simple with good plant growth. All it needs is a weekly water change (75%) and daily ferts/liquid carbon.



Aqua360 said:


> look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Jun 2018)

enviroman said:


> View attachment 115729 View attachment 115729 It’s not my scape, but it is nice and simple with good plant growth. All it needs is a weekly water change (75%) and daily ferts/liquid carbon.



thanks for the pics!


----------



## Aqua360 (13 Jun 2018)

Some pics of my little emersed rock garden now, using Monte Carlo, hydrocotyle tripartita, lobelia cardinalis and reineckii mini red! 

Regularly misting this and hopefully will see some good results


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Jun 2018)

Does anyone have an idea of how many weeks I'm looking at for noticeable growth?  

I think I'm starting to see some stronger shoots etc, but I've also noticed my ample misting has caused the water level to rise pretty much up to the substrate, should I avoid misting and let this evaporate down a bit? Still keeping the cling film on


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

You can push the soil away from 1 corner - add a plastic barrier - then easily syphon extra water 

You may be misting too heavily - use a very fine mist 

Jurijs mit JS did a dry start recently, check out his FB spray videos


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> You can push the soil away from 1 corner - add a plastic barrier - then easily syphon extra water
> 
> You may be misting too heavily - use a very fine mist
> 
> Jurijs mit JS did a dry start recently, check out his FB spray videos



Good point, would I be able to avoid misting for a few days or is this a recipe for trouble?


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Jul 2018)

Update!

Growing in slowly but surely!  

Point of interest, will I ever be able to maintain this without cling film? (I removed it for the pics)


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Jul 2018)

Quick update on plant growth, coming in slowly but surely! I've added a weak amount of ferts to my daily spray bottle, this seems to have made a marked difference so far


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Aug 2018)

Hi all, quick update on the flexi emersed growth below. 

Lobelia cardinalis is growing in ok, along with the reineckii mini red. Monte Carlo is so so, but this is because I'm overspraying I think, and it's getting submersed! 

I also removed the hydrocotyle tripartita, as it seemed to creep up the sides but remain totally flat at the middle of its mass, this was slightly disappointing but I'm wondering if it's due to the high light intensity encouraging dense flat growth? 

In any case, I now need a replacement for the top left corner, something that will look suitable next to the other plants but also offer a little variety! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DutchMuch (7 Aug 2018)

hmmm... in emersed growth the hydro wouldn't have grown upwards anyway to my knowledge or extensive experience on the plant.
Submersed it could have been done with proper trimming and control, sometimes even naturally.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Aug 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> hmmm... in emersed growth the hydro wouldn't have grown upwards anyway to my knowledge or extensive experience on the plant.
> Submersed it could have been done with proper trimming and control, sometimes even naturally.



Another lesson learned!

Decided to try pogostemon Helferi, one of my forgotten favourites! Hopefully can acquire some sooner than later


----------



## DutchMuch (7 Aug 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> Another lesson learned!
> 
> Decided to try pogostemon Helferi, one of my forgotten favourites! Hopefully can acquire some sooner than later


Good luck trying to find it! in the US I was looking for it for a 2 week period before I setup my 40b and couldn't find ANY good quality ones. Hard stuff around here!
p.s. I forgot to say epic plant growth!


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi all, quick update on the flexi emersed growth below.
> 
> Lobelia cardinalis is growing in ok, along with the reineckii mini red. Monte Carlo is so so, but this is because I'm overspraying I think, and it's getting submersed!
> 
> ...


Looks good. Similar to my latest nano set up (see signature). I would add some form of rotala in there personally but then it is my favourite plant.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Sep 2018)

Update, I decommissioned this, removing most of the plants onto my windowsill planter to continue their growth, and with the sunlight its been night and day, they've rocketed in growth compared to the light of the flexi mini.

Guess it illustrates that natural is best, at least in this case! 

I'm getting itchy feet to restart this again though, perhaps a wet start right from the beginning this time and more of a dutch scape as per original intentions!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (7 Sep 2018)

What kit do you plan to use on the tank? I have just done an extremely low tech 12 litre set up with this light, sounds like you may be going the opposite direction? Really interested to hear your thoughts and see your progress!


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> What kit do you plan to use on the tank? I have just done an extremely low tech 12 litre set up with this light, sounds like you may be going the opposite direction? Really interested to hear your thoughts and see your progress!



I've got a small aquael hob, and I'm a big fan of the dennerle bio co2, I've been very pleased with results using it on other tanks


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Sep 2018)

Must admit I'm enjoying the bio co2 also... though early days here, good to see others are getting good results too.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (10 Sep 2018)

I've just looked up dennerle bio co2... I have been mistaken!

I am using biological liquid carbon. Sorry for any misunderstanding...


----------



## Aqua360 (10 Sep 2018)

Don'


Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I've just looked up dennerle bio co2... I have been mistaken!
> 
> I am using biological liquid carbon. Sorry for any misunderstanding...



No worries! I haven't tried the biological liquid carbon, i'll need to look at it, is the main ingredient still glut? Not a fan of the stuff, even in extremely diluted quantities...

as per the dennerle bio co2, it is yeast based, but lasts over a month at a bubble every 3 seconds or so, very simple to set up and brilliant for tanks that don't have super ridiculous high light. Whether its going to be enough for my flexi mini set remains to be seen, worst case i'll add manual dimming i.e. floating plants etc lol


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (10 Sep 2018)

No I believe it is citric acid based... that's partly why I like it! Plus I seem to be getting great results


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> No I believe it is citric acid based... that's partly why I like it! Plus I seem to be getting great results



Thanks for the info, I'll need to check this out now!


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Sep 2018)

Current iteration

Sticking with the emersed garden, reineckii mini, lobelia cardinalis, dwarf hairgrass, Monte Carlo, pogostemon Helferi, hydrocotyle tripartita and rotala! 

I did however swap out my plant substrate for good old 99p Aldi compost. Difference in growth is noticeable, only downside is I'm pretty much not able to ever fill this with water unless I want a mudbath...which is fine by me since I bought another Scape set!  

My other flexi mini, as yet unopened I've got a few ideas for, including a kind of emersed natural set-up, but also reckon I should bite the bullet on that one and fill it, since it will also let me keep a small colony of cherry shrimp if I can get the balance right  

Watch this space!


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Sep 2018)

Another quick update, I got another Flexi mini

Basically on the premise that if anything happened to my existing one I'd have a back-up. Of course, it lasted about 5 minutes before I set it up too. 

So now I have two emersed scapes on the go, excited about the new one and looking for a single plant type to complement the azalea wood chosen. 

Pics below!


----------



## Aqua360 (13 Oct 2018)

New beginnings, had an issue with flies etc on the emersed set-ups, so emptied everything and replaced with glasgarten aquarium soil, replanted with heteranthera and Monte Carlo. 

Aquael mini hob, DIY co2 and daily liquid carbon. Not a great aquascape by any means in terms of ratios etc, but I'm hoping to avoid algae by using the fast growing heteranthera combined with 50% water changes every two days. Once I'm down to 50% water changes a week, I'll add some shrimp.


----------

